# Predictions: What kind of Puppy will the Obama Family Get



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Since the political thread will probably be winding down, I thought it would be fun to start a new thread to make our predictions on this important family decision that the Obama family will be making.

I'm not ready to pin my prediction down yet, but somehow I don't see them choosing a big, active, slobbering type of dog. I think they'll go more for a small or medium size breed. Hmmm......


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I say either a Lab if big or a Yorkshire Terrier if small.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

From what I've heard they are looking for a non-shedding, hypoallergenic breed. 
They also want to get a rescue...I'm hoping Havanese :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Eva said:


> From what I've heard they are looking for a non-shedding, hypoallergenic breed.
> They also want to get a rescue...I'm hoping Havanese :biggrin1:


I heard the same thing :ear:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope it's not a Hav! They're too popular already, as someone mentioned in the Politics thread. Maybe a poodle or a bichon?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lina said:


> I hope it's not a Hav! .


Carolina, my thoughts exactly! When Mr. Obama mentioned in his speech last night that his cute daughters had earned a puppy and it was going with them to the White House, I prayed it wasn't a Havanese. The puppy mills would be churning out Havs to supply the demand if the First Family gets one.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

I am thinking that they look like a standard poodle type of family.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I think it would be cool for them to have the 'first Hav" but, could the First Family ever live down a Cuban Dog? especially one who is already being accused of socialism... One of the girls is highly allergic. I heard somewhere they were looking at cockapoos, labrodoodles, something poo. But I would love to get the Hav word out to them somehow.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We were supposedly recommended to them by one of our owners but it looks like they will be getting a rescue. It would be a good episode for Cesar.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Maybe they will end up with a Chinese Crested! That would be a funny "first dog."


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

deejay said:


> I am thinking that they look like a standard poodle type of family.


Me too. :biggrin1:

I have a nephew who is really allergic to dogs and what we've noticed is that he is slightly allergic to Bugsy (gets water, itchy eyes) but not at all around my Standards. I wonder if it has to do with the fact that while Bugsy has hair, it still sheds a bit, judging by my vacuum cleaner that is alway full of his hair, but I never get any poodle hair in my vac.... .


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I heard quite some time ago it was going to be a poodle.
What would the choices be for an allergic person (I believe it is Mr. President-elect himself)?? It would be a dog with hair, not fur right?

I would be nervous to have a puppy in the white house! The little pup would need his own nanny so as not to get lost or hurt! I am trying to imagine Henry wandering around the white house!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Think how many rolls of toilet paper a Havanese would have to unroll & shred in the white house...hee hee!ound:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Obama can have this puppy..............


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Isn't that Paige?????:biggrin1:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Katie!! I want that puppy! Don't give it to Obama!!! Give it to ME!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Katie, she looks so naughty and adorable!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes it's Paige. She will come paper (shredding) trained, and her teeth are nice and polished...just come look at the bottom of my cabinets for proof! :frusty:
(I have never known such a destructive doggie!)


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh my Katie, that is so funny. I would say she really had a good time alone. If Obama sees that picture it will be ....no no Hav in our house. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I still hope it is a mix breed from the shelter for the sake of any dog breed and people rushing out to get it. But if it is a pure breed, I am gonna guess a mini poodle or a westie. Something smaller for travel sake but fun and great for kids. I do hope it is a rescue even if it is a breed rescue.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

They should get a Portuguese Water Dog. They will be living near the Chesapeake Bay and I think that would be a perfect dog for them.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

^^^ ohh! I just looked the PWD on the AKC site - - sweet!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ivy- that is a nice choice. I like PWD especially without the silly haircut but they have a lot of energy  But I bet you have a few people who could walk your dog for you everyday!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Obama can have this puppy..............



View attachment 16414


No no no no! Think of the all the official documents in the Oval Office that sweet little bugger could shred. Obama having to explain that the dog ate it ound:

Oh wait...maybe not a bad idea


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope it's not a Hav. Too many people would want one so they could be just like Obama. 
I would have pictured them as Lab owners as I see a yellow lab as kind of a "typical" American dog. :biggrin1: I have no idea why I consider a yellow lab a typical American dog, but I do. Maybe because my sister had two of them while her kids were growing up and the kids LOVED them. If allergies are a concern, I agree with everyone who says the Obama's will go for a poodle mix.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Did scottie's get all popular when W moved into the White House?
The first Bush presidency had the cocker spaniels? 
Did Reagan have a dog? 
Clinton got a dog when no one else would talk to him.
Must sharpen my presidential dog knowledge!

(PS: yes i know what you mean, don't want hav's being too too popular)


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Clinton had a cat, remember Socks?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

don't forget Clinton's Buddy. I think he just found him. I am very allergic to poodles. but not havs.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

lcy_pt said:


> View attachment 16414
> 
> 
> No no no no! Think of the all the official documents in the Oval Office that sweet little bugger could shred. Obama having to explain that the dog ate it ound:
> ...


I can just see it now "Shreddergate"! ound:

OMG Katie! What an adorable naughty puppy!


----------



## AMD (Nov 15, 2006)

I sure hope that they decide to rescue whatever breed of dog they want. I hate to see famous people get a dog and create a demand for that breed, thus puppy mill feast. A rescue would hopefully be a great example!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Old man Bush had a springer spaniel named Millie...which had absolutely NO influence in our decision to get an ESS...LOL. 

I wonder if they'll get one before or after they move into the White House??


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I only want what is best for all havanese dogs...but I sure can see those adorable girls with a cute havanese puppy especially if they have allergies to dogs.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Carolina, my thoughts exactly! When Mr. Obama mentioned in his speech last night that his cute daughters had earned a puppy and it was going with them to the White House, I prayed it wasn't a Havanese. The puppy mills would be churning out Havs to supply the demand if the First Family gets one.


My thoughts exactly. It would be the worst thing possible for the breed.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

It would be bad for the breed also if they have as much trouble potty training as many of us have! Can't have Hav Poops all over the white house!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Can you imagine a puppy trying to find the "doggie door". ound:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm thinking something like a Benji dog or like Tricia's cute, cute Bodie. But I don't know if they're hypo-allergenic.

Maybe a Shihpoo or Cavapoo (Cavalier King Charles Spaniel X Poo)?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thought you guys might like to look at this article:

http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/11/05/the-search-for-the-first-puppy/

It appears most people are voting for poodle.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

It's funny, I had read that one of the girls wanted a goldendoodle...in that article, it appears that people perceive goldendoodle as a purebred...they're not, are they? I thought they were a mix of retriever and poodle. I think a rescue dog is a good idea. I hope they go that route.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

My husband said that Fox News reported this morning that the Obama girls got a rescue puppy, who is small and white, resembling a Maltese.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

havaluv said:


> It's funny, I had read that one of the girls wanted a goldendoodle...in that article, it appears that people perceive goldendoodle as a purebred...they're not, are they? I thought they were a mix of retriever and poodle.


Goldendoodles and Labradoodles are "designer" dogs, aka mixes/mutts. Because they are only half poodles some of them still shed and can cause allergies.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Were any of you aware that Thomas Jefferson had two pet grizzly bears?  :jaw:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Leslie - just read that!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I understand how great it would be if they really got a rescue. But when someone has severe allergies, I don't know how well that goes with a rescue dog from a shelter, where no one knows exactly what kind of breed/mix it is. I hope someone suggested them to get a purebred non-shedding dog from the rescue of that specific breed . That way they could have the best of both sides


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy R. said:


> My husband said that Fox News reported this morning that the Obama girls got a rescue puppy, who is small and white, resembling a Maltese.


Let's hope it is one of the nice calm maltese.... not a Belle style maltese! She does love children though. I would say they are probably even better for allergy people than havanese. Belle brings a lot less into the house from the outdoors.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Just heard that Barney just bit a Reuters reporter. Looks like someone needs a little CGC training. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jeanne- LMAO! I think he wants to go back to Texas!

Look who is also up in arms about the selection of an elitist dog...


> Should the Obamas go with a purebred, they would do so over the objections of People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals.
> 
> PETA president Ingrid Newkirk urged Obama to buy a pound pup.
> 
> "No one needs to tell you that this country is proud to be a melting pot and that there is something deeply wrong and elitist about wanting only a purebred dog," Newkirk wrote.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

It's been a tough 8 years for Barney!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

As long as they take care of whatever dog they get,who cares?


----------



## stewieblewie (Oct 24, 2008)

I've heard they decided on a poodle. My cousin sent me this photo online. I hope you could all view it!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well that's a cute dog!:thumb:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina said:


> I hope it's not a Hav! They're too popular already, as someone mentioned in the Politics thread. Maybe a poodle or a bichon?


Ditto! That's all we need, for more people to spread the word about how the Havanese is an amazing breed. sigh.......


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I think they should hire Tritia to find them the perfect rescue dog....a puppy like Bodie maybe?


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I would say a Brewer Yorkie - they are one of the most expensive ones - costing $14,000. Since, he spent so much on his campaign . . I'm assuming he always must like to spend money!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh - just saw he got a poodle. But the Brewer Yorkie did make the most sense to me, anyway.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> I think they should hire Tritia to find them the perfect rescue dog....a puppy like Bodie maybe?


Oh that would be perfect, Jill! Too bad, we should have had him hire her for his rescue cabinet!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

> Should the Obamas go with a purebred, they would do so over the objections of People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals.
> 
> PETA president Ingrid Newkirk urged Obama to buy a pound pup.
> 
> "No one needs to tell you that this country is proud to be a melting pot and that there is something deeply wrong and elitist about wanting only a purebred dog," Newkirk wrote.


Oh my gosh what a whole lot of blah!!!
Why would he not get a pure-bred from a responsible breeder!? There's nothing elitist about that.....How stupid is this Peta woman!?
Getting a pure-bred from a responsible breeder, that's just as well setting a good example as getting a dog from rescue!

Purebred is about health and character.....it's not about being elitist...how can you support mutts when know that it can give such harm to the dogs due to all the health issues that are likely to arise.....

incredible....


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He just spoke about it in his press conference. There have been no decisions made yet. He would prefer to get a rescue dog, but they need to have a hypo-dog because Melina is allergic.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well I know Daddy (Obama ) promised them a puppy but Michelle does not look too keen..
I guess the good news is that the white house staff is used to dogs and puppies .. They took good care of the Clintons dog and he was a puppy .. Unfortunately it did not last ..
I agree I have heard the poodle is probably the best for severe allergies .. That is why they are using them as seeing eyedogs for people with allergies and sensitivities .. 
Looks like Barney is none to happy about having to leave the Whitehouse .. ? Did you see where he bit the reporter on national T/V.. How dumb is that !! He should be in the don't of how to approach a strange dog .. I am amazed no one said anything to him about the proper way to pet a dog ..
Hopefully they will keep on playing it and we can use it as a teaching tool !


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

WHops I missed the purebred thread and the PETA lady .. for heavens sake I think this is a time where you have to be careful with the breeding .. What if they get a rescue - she has a severe allergic attack and her health is challenged just to keep a do gooder happy .. I do not think so !!
It is fun to make predictions but ultimately it is up to them the Obamas and no one else ..


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I hadn't heard anything about specifically going the purebred route, but how funny and ironic. Luckily this forum was spared (I think anyway) the "if you vote for Obama we will lose our right to breed purebred dogs" rhetoric that was rampant on other lists.

I know the family is vocally anti-puppy mill and I think it could be a terrific opportunity for education and even social pressure against pet store puppies.

Beverly


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Luckily this forum was spared (I think anyway) the "if you vote for Obama we will lose our right to breed purebred dogs" rhetoric that was rampant on other lists.
> 
> Beverly


***Rolls eyes. You've seriously got to be kidding?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

how about a Boston Terrier for the first family. According to this article, because of the dogs markings that appear as formal wear, the dog is often referred to as "America's Gentleman". http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston_Terrier

but I am not sure about the allergy to this breed.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

AMD said:


> I sure hope that they decide to rescue whatever breed of dog they want. I hate to see famous people get a dog and create a demand for that breed, thus puppy mill feast. A rescue would hopefully be a great example!


Barbara Walters has a Hav that she talks about a lot and I don't think that's sent people running to get one.
Maybe Oprah will send him a dog. She got a couple as gifts


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ivy,
I'm probably going to get flamed for this because after the first couple "official" posts that were from breed organizations I quit reading them, but I believe it was due to their support of shelters, which was probably then liberally taken a step further for a doomsday type of prediction of some sort of bad legislation, much like CA was fighting previously. woooo! sorry that sentence was so long! lol
Due to the small business I'm involved in, I have to keep up on another forum, and you would absolutely not believe the outright LIES told there relating to president-elect Obama. Things so crazy and far-fetched that you would think no one would actually believe them, but they do, plus they spread them to their friends and family. So very sad and disheartening.

I'm much older than many on this forum, and although I have always been involved in politics, this has been the most emotional and draining race ever. 
I wish I could put my feelings and emotions into words like others can because there is so much positive inside of me.

I truly believe in my heart that this man is special, and not just because he has a gift of cadence in his voice or charisma, which he has, but because he is a natural leader that can and will bring people together. He can speak to a broad spectrum of our nations population, that never felt like they mattered, and let them know, they DO matter, and they ARE part of this nation.
Just think what wonderful things we can accomplish when we as a nation are inclusive of all our citizens, the talents and skills that will be discovered.

I also can't believe that the rest of the world won't have a better view of us as a country when we're not giving the impression that we're always looking to start a war when we don't get our way.

I know it's not going to be easy, and I know there will be lots of disappointments and failures along the way, but I do believe the next four years will also bring some very positive, special things to our country that are long overdue.

Now I'll put my CSN&Y on my Ipod, put my Birkenstock's back on, and take the furkids out for a walk. eace:
Beverly (idealistic, liberal, old hippy)

:focus:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by BeverlyA 
Luckily this forum was spared (I think anyway) the "if you vote for Obama we will lose our right to breed purebred dogs" rhetoric that was rampant on other lists.

Beverly


ivyagogo said:


> ***Rolls eyes. You've seriously got to be kidding?


That probably started because so many of us that fought the bill in California found out it was basically the democrats backing it. I blew through the roof when someone sent out an email saying democrats in Ca were responsible for the bill to spay/neuter even show dogs because it seemed that someone had a political agenda. Then I went down the list calling each rep and sure enough, it was the democrats pushing the bill and of course Levine as their pack leader. As other cities started to follow California's lead it too was the democrats pushing the sputer. 
This only explains why the feeling is out there and there's no way I'm going to say vote one way or another because of it or that Obama has anything to do with it. All I know about Obama and dogs is that he said he would rather get a shelter dog however his daughter has allergies. Where he stands I guess we'll find out or it may not even be on his radar screen. It would seem he has bigger fish to fry than this


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beverly (you idealistic, liberal old hippy youound I think you just wrote what was inside perfectly. And I couldn't agree more!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> I'm much older than many on this forum, and although I have always been involved in politics, this has been the most emotional and draining race ever.


Bev, come onnnnnnn.. your not that OLD!! 

Ryan


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I've read that the AKC is working with them to choose an appropriate breed for their family, whether or not it's a rescue. Their choices are limited because of the allergy situation and the poodle seems to be the breed that is most recommended for them because of that. Whatever they choose may have a negative effect on the breed because of the puppy mills. Even if they choose a mixed breed rescue the puppy mills will be busy trying to reproduce look-a-likes. Hopefully, it will be an opportunity for some education. 

Personally, I'm hoping that whatever kind of puppy they get is a good fit for their family and becomes a beloved family pet. I'm looking forward to watching the cute Obama girls grow up in the White House along with their family dog.

If they do end up with a Havanese, just think, we could have the mother of all playdates on the White House lawn!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Awww you guys are the best! :hug:

I've always felt like it's perfectly GREAT for us to have different opinions, ideas and values, that's why we have more than one party, but I've never understood why we haven't been able to just explain those differences of the parties philosophies to voters instead of the hatred and lies that were so prevalent this year.

Jan, thanks so much for helping explaining that! It's a really complicated issue and I know I've heard the argument distilled down to "pro-shelter VS pro-millers" and of course that's not fair. I have lots of friends that aren't familiar with dog breeding and they don't understand the legislation at all and how it would effect breeding without having it explained in detail. Like many issues, it's not always what it initially seems.
We met, and successfully fought this legislation on a local level last year.

Beverly........you may say I'm a dreamer.. lol

btw, did anyone else cry during the SNL skit with Nancy Pelosi singing "Our House?", okay, maybe that was going too far!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Isn't amazing he special attention they get to chose a puppy the AKC really .... and thank goodness we were able to decide on our wonderful Havanese all by ourselves .. 
I wish them well .. I remember when I go my first puppy - a life changing event for sure as Dr Phil would say ..
Whatever breed it will be I know it will loved and cuddled bigtime by those two little girls .. 
Once the breed is decided next thing will be name the puppy !! Get ready ....!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Bev- I think you express yourself very well! I will say okay to birkenstocks but please no crocks!!! And I LOVED the video you sent me and I sent it out to all my lazy friends the day before especially those in states who think their vote wouldn't count! Sorry I forgot to respond to you back but that was a great personal reminder. 

Obamas arent going to win no matter what they get! PETA is already all over them that they are elitist if they get a purebred. When they first mentioned a dog, PETA sent them 50,000 signatures about adopting a dog from a shelter and not going with a breeder. Remember their ad if you buy a purebred, you are killing a shelter dog... yikes! 

I would love for them to experience a hav but I don't want the breed to be exploited in the process. Even if they went thru a rescue, shelter, great breeder.... many more would follow suit at the pet store regardless.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well all I have to say is those people who are so busy minding the Obamas business and telling them what to do and what doggies to adopt namely a shelter dog might help the cause a little more if they went down and adopted one ..
I want to make myself perfectly clear I am not against getting a dog or a pupppy from a shelter or rescue .
The one thing the adopter has to deal with is that the breeding and history of the dog is unknown ..It is a little more challenging but the dog in the latest hit movie is another rescue as was Benjie ..
I think we need to redirect our time and energy into saving rescue and shelter dogs and not telling the Obamas what to do ..
They look like a very competent couple and I think they can manage well on their own ..


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> My husband said that Fox News reported this morning that the Obama girls got a rescue puppy, who is small and white, resembling a Maltese.


Wow I will have to watch and see. The soon to be President did mention in one interview they were looking at a rescue. He noted that the puppy would then be a "Mutt" like him.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I saw a Schnoodle this past summer and it was a very playful and cute dog (half poodle & half schnauzer). If you breed a small poodle and maybe a miniature schnauzer and get a small to medium dog that would probably be the right size for the Obamas little girls. The one I saw was standard poodle and standard schnauzer (too big for them I think). But as we've all said, it is up to them and it will be fun seeing what they choose!

Kathie


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Obamas arent going to win no matter what they get! PETA is already all over them that they are elitist if they get a purebred. When they first mentioned a dog, PETA sent them 50,000 signatures about adopting a dog from a shelter and not going with a breeder. Remember their ad if you buy a purebred, you are killing a shelter dog... yikes! .


Here's the best response to how to kill a shelter dog that I've seen:

Want to crosspost or reprint?
Permission gladly granted as long as the full article or post is reproduced
http://www.petplace.com/dogvideos.a...petplace_article&utm_campaign=dailynewsletter, and as long as attribution is given 
(credit: Joanna Kimball, Blacksheep Cardigan Corgis).

How to Kill a Shelter Dog
It's really simple: Buy from an irresponsible breeder. I need you to hear this: If you buy from an irresponsible breeder, you are killing shelter dogs. YOU. 
What's an irresponsible breeder? Any breeder that does not breed as a caretaker and devotee of her particular breed, as shown by showing, health testing, and being involved in a community of her peers.
Where do you find irresponsible breeders? Flea markets; swap meets; newspaper ads; generic sites on the Web that list a bunch of breeders on the same page. They're the guy at your office that let his girl dog get pregnant. They're the friend of a friend who bred her miniature Australian Shepherd "just once." They're your cousin who thinks she can make some money by breeding her Chesapeake Bay Retriever to another registered Chessie. They're the people with the plastic sign at the end of their driveway: "Yellow Labs: $250." Some of them even have gorgeous websites and professionally produced graphics; many of them are wonderful people, members of churches, clean housekeepers. They don't look like puppy mills or evil people. But hear this: I don't care if the breeder is your best friend and you think her dog is just awesome and your kids love the puppies and there was a rainbow in her driveway when you came over to see the litter. If she is not a responsible breeder, go to any vet's office and ask to see the big bottle of Euthanol and take a good hard look at it, then go to your shelter and pick out the six dogs that are going to get that needle because your friend bred her dog.
Learn to recognize the birdcall of the irresponsible breeder: "We focus on breeding happy, healthy pets." "You don't need a show breeder; you just want a pet." "We don't want our dogs ruined by the stresses of the show ring." "I am going to breed her once and only once, just so I can keep a puppy." "This mix offers the best of both worlds-the nonshedding poodle and the easy-going Lab" (or insert the two or three breeds of your choice). "Our pets are our babies-we breed only for temperament." "Mom and dad vet-checked." "Champion lines.""Family-raised adorable pets."
Learn to recognize the website of the irresponsible breeder: Dogs pictured lying down or playing. Males and females are called "mommies" and "daddies." Puppies are often shown with props, or with hats on, or on a satin background. A special place in hell is waiting for those websites that show all the breeding females obviously pregnant or lactating (because, presumably, they are never NOT pregnant or lactating). There are no show pictures (where the dogs are "stacked" foursquare) or groomed pictures. The dogs have no achievements aside from looking cute. There's usually a focus on external qualities: the biggest puppy, the smallest puppy, particular (often "rare") colors, desirable hair textures or lengths. 
So how does your purchase kill a shelter dog? Buying from an irresponsible breeder does several things: one, you're buying a dog that you could have adopted instead. Irresponsible breeders don't offer you anything that you can't find at a shelter; they do not breed only the best to the best; they don't warranty health or temperament; they don't test and prove their dogs to demonstrate that their breeding stock looks, acts, or performs the way that breed should. So they are competing directly with the shelters in terms of putting dogs into people's arms, and when people can buy a puppy instead of adopting an older dog, they virtually always do so. 
Second, irresponsible breeders don't just produce the puppy you brought home. That was one of a litter of perhaps six or eight. You gave them a pretty big check for almost no work on their part, so they'll do it again. Maybe they'll get a couple more bitches and make it a part-time job. So yeah, you may take this dog home and love it and never give it up, but your purchase encouraged the breeder to make thirty or forty or fifty more dogs. Can you guarantee that they all ended up in good homes? Can you be sure that they didn't end up in shelters? The purebred dogs in shelters are the result of irresponsible breeders-yup, the same one you just handed a check to. It's as simple as that.
Irresponsible breeders are going to keep on breeding until they cannot sell puppies. The market must end. That's why it's YOUR responsibility, not just theirs. The first time they have a litter of seven Labs who are all still chewing on kitchen cabinets at age one, having consumed several thousand dollars worth of food; the first time they have to raise an entire litter of Maltese until the patellas start to fail on all the dogs; the first time they get some of the pain and none of the dollars, they'll reconsider doing this again. Until then, they will keep making puppies.
So what now?
There are exactly two ways to obtain a puppy or dog: adopt from a rescue, shelter, or pound; and buy from a responsible breeder who SHOWS (or trials) her dogs, who HEALTH TESTS (not "vet checks"), who INTERVIEWS YOU and who has standards for where she places her puppies-which means she may tell you no-who REQUIRES A WRITTEN CONTRACT including a puppy-back clause so your dog never ends up in a shelter or rescue, and who is open to PEER REVIEW and a member in good standing in her community (as shown by participation in a club or recommendations from other good breeders in the area). These are the qualities that set her apart as a responsible breeder, and they're what keep your purchased puppy from adding to the statistics of homeless dogs.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Kathie,

My Lily is half Bichon and half Schnauzer and I think she's just about as cute as can be. I never tell her about the Schnauzer part though because I don't like to encourage that "terrieorist" behavior and that Schnauzer bark! She weighs 16 lbs.

Beverly


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

This is from ABC news today.

**

*Will the First Family's Dog Be Peruvian?*

*Peru Offers Bald Dog, Popular Among Incan Kings, to Obamas*

*By Terry Wade*

*Reuters*

*LIMA*

Peruvians crazy about their national dog, a bald and often toothless breed popular among Incan kings, offered Monday to send a hypoallergenic puppy to the Obama family.
U.S. President-elect Barack Obama has promised daughters Malia, 10, and Sasha, 7, a new pet for the White House. But Malia is allergic to most breeds, he said Friday as speculation swirled about the dog the family would choose.
Owners of the Peruvian Hairless Dog, a breed dating back 3,000 years and depicted in pre-Hispanic ceramics, say it is perfect for kids who are sensitive to dogs.
"They do not cause any type of allergy and are very friendly and sweet," said Claudia Galvez, 38, director of the Friends of the Peruvian Hairless Dog Association.
"We want to give a male puppy to Obama's daughters, so they get to experience all the joys of having a dog but without any allergies."
According to Peruvian folklore, the dogs have above-average body temperature, which compensates for their lack of hair and helps alleviate symptoms of asthma or arthritis suffered by their owners.
Galvez delivered a letter detailing her offer to the U.S. embassy in Lima Monday and hopes Obama will accept it.
Galvez has a 4-month-old pedigree puppy to send to the Obama family. For now, she is calling it Ears because it has two large, perky ones.
"But if we send it to the United States, its official name will be Machu Picchu," she said, referring to the ancient Incan citadel, Peru's top tourist attraction.
(Editing by John O'Callaghan)

_Copyright 2008 Reuters News Service. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._
Copyright © 2008 ABC News Internet Ventures

My personal opinion :jaw:uke:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh dear...If I were Sasha and Malia and I wanted a puppy.....this is not what i would be expecting...
View attachment 16594


But he is kinda cute in his own way...

I tried a hairless cat once and I was still very allergic. It has to do with saliva.

and what is with that tail? is it broken?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

No offense to anyone really, but I personally find hairless dogs and cats revolting. I'm sorry but I really almost gag looking at one. It just doesn't seem natural and I can't stand the look of them. So I've probably offended a ton of people, but oh well. It's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

but look...foreign countries are already making overtures!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Lina said:


> No offense to anyone really, but I personally find hairless dogs and cats revolting. I'm sorry but I really almost gag looking at one. It just doesn't seem natural and I can't stand the look of them. So I've probably offended a ton of people, but oh well. It's just not my cup of tea.


LOL...that really made me laugh...I think they are pretty hideous myself.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

My Peruvian friend loves those Peruvian dogs. I had a big discussion about those doggies a while back with her, cause I too find them odd looking and thought they were 'hairless designer dogs'. Turns out they have a long history and are part of Peruvian culture and very popular. Apparently their skin doesn't feel weird to the touch (which I can't imagine) and they come in all sizes. Not the right presidential dog IMO, but to everyone their own taste...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"Peru Offers Bald Dog, Popular Among Incan Kings, to Obamas"

Read the same thing in my paper this morning and thought "the girls are not picturing this as their new puppy, I'm sure!" I saw quite a few Hairless Chinese Crested taken from a puppy mill raid so I suppose they are popular in some areas. Sure, I think this guy is cute, in an ugly kind of way. lol


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Peruvian Hairless???

Ever since president-elect Obama mentioned that his kids are getting a puppy, dog lovers around the world have been panting with anticipation to learn what kind of dog will become first pup. 

Obama, who described the decision as a "major issue," is on the hunt for an allergy-free dog, since daughter Malia is allergic. Seeing that Obama is the first "global president," it's not surprising that the Fido frenzy has gone international. 

Peru has suggested its native Peruvian hairless dog, a bald, toothless breed, which actually looks cuter than it sounds. (You can get better acquainted with the breed here.) The country even has a specific dog in mind. Nicknamed "Ears," the four-month-old has been offered formally to the future first family in a letter sent to the U.S. Embassy. If the Obama girls reject the Peruvian pup, we hope it won't create an international incident. 

But if the Obamas want to go American, there are plenty of allergy-free dogs to choose from. In fact, Yahoo! searches on "list of hypoallergenic dogs" surged over 3,000% as the curious researched on their own. Lookups on "goldendoodle," another low-allergy breed, increased 200%, as well as searches on "obama goldendoodle" and "goldendoodle rescue." As Obama mentioned himself, the family's preference is to adopt a dog from a shelter. A shelter dog would likely be, as he joked, "a mutt, like me." 

It may be the first difficult choice of his presidency. But at least this decision will come with unconditional love.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> Obama, who described the decision as a "major issue," is on the hunt for an allergy-free dog, since daughter Malia is allergic.
> 
> It may be the first difficult choice of his presidency. But at least this decision will come with unconditional love.


Doesn't anyone find this scary? He's going to be President--and his major decision is a dog? Good grief!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lina said:


> No offense to anyone really, but I personally find hairless dogs and cats revolting. I'm sorry but I really almost gag looking at one. It just doesn't seem natural and I can't stand the look of them. So I've probably offended a ton of people, but oh well. It's just not my cup of tea.


I bursted out laughing at your comment Lina! I actually like hairless breeds like the Chinese Crested, but I guess they have some hair...and the powderpuff ones are really awesome looking (but they have hair). They look like little llamas to me, like something Dr. Suess would draw.

My dh commented when he sees a hairless dog, he says he feels like he is looking at "porn." As in the dog is "naked."
ound:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Julie I don't think this is really the most important thing he's working on right now. It just probably sells a lot more papers...much easier for us all to grasp vs. we are losing our homes/jobs, in two wars, have a shoddy healthcare system, etc...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, this whole dog thing is just a feel good news story that everyone is pushing.. Obama is actually looking to take power ASAP, which is much quicker than most president elects of the past!

Ryan


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I think what bothers me is that he is going to have a lot of "major issues" and it's seems to be taking a while to find a solution for this one promise issue.
This is how my brain works: If I had promised my small girls a dog if I won -- and I felt confident that I was going to win -- I would have gotten my ducks in a row so I could have quickly taken care of that promise. He could have had a staff member or even a volunteer do research on the best match for his daughters and been able to made his girls happy the day after the election. In fact after all the campaigning, I would have gotten my girls a dog - period. I raised 3 children and I know I would have heard -- when, when, when - over and over.
I think I could have called AKC and got a list of the 5 top dogs for a child with allergies and made a decision on one and found a breeder with a pup. I would have wanted to make my girls happy real soon.
So, it does bother me that the little girls are waiting and waiting for their promised puppy.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I feel this is an important thing to be working on. These little girls hung in there through a lot of months hoping their daddy would win and they would get the promised puppy.

To me...in a child's shoes...this is like waiting on Christmas and it gets here and your stocking is empty. My kids feeling and trust in me to keep my word are worth more than anything....


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I think one of the early morning shows (can't remember which one) reported that the Obamas will not be bringing a puppy in until Spring, those poor girls.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think it is great he is taking his time with adding a dog. Showing not only his daughters but the rest of the country- a dog, a living creature, isn't something you rush into and just get cause your kids want one. They knew the family would be traveling way too much while campaigning, etc. Maybe to them, it isn't just something you send one of your staff to get to make your kids happy that day. He is showing everyone that you should put a lot of thought into it and I completely applaud the family for that. That dog will hopefully be around long after his presidency is over and sitting in their living room back in Chicago. Imagine if each family put that much thought into a dog, we would have a lot less dogs in rescue and shelters.

I personally think a dog should be a big decision for any family, even if you are going to be one of the most important people in the world- JMHO!

Amanda


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Amanda,
I did not mean to imply that anyone should rush into getting a dog. I sure didn't mean to imply that you would 'send' a staff member to get your kids a dog. That would be really crazy -- research and send are not the same. Maybe I didn't word it right for everyone to understand. I do think a dog is a BIG decision for any family and should never be made in the spur of the moment or taken lightly. When my children were home and we added a new pet, there were many discussions between DH and I before the children ever even knew. We researched, and discussed what would be the best for the children and our lifestyle. IMO, it's hard to expect young children to understand the 'wait' part while we made a big decision - therefore it was done between DH and I beforehand.

I know they were busy traveling and campaigning -- I was raised in a house with campaigning -- but the family and kids are also on a burner. There is time…has to be…to take a break from politics and handle personal matters. I am assuming Obama didn't promise his girls a puppy in the heat of a moment -- and that there had been discussions between him and Michelle. Therefore, I'm also assuming that the wheels would have been in motion. Maybe, I need to quit assuming.

Obama said, "you have earned 'the new puppy' that is coming with us to the White House" (I thought they had made the decision and we would know soon) -- and now there is talk that it 'might' be spring. I don't understand….and I'm sure little girls don't understand either…they just want the puppy they were promised. Much of the world has got their minds stuck on guessing what breed is going to live in the White House -- and I'm sure the little girls will be thrilled the day the world knows.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I think moving into the White House, starting a new school, dealing with the press, and getting a new dog all at once is a bit too much for those girls. Let them get their lives in order first, then bring on the dog. 

I can't believe that the same feelings from the political discussion thread has moved into the Obama's getting a dog thread.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I think it would be better to wait until after they are settled in. The girls are old enough to be able to understand why they need to wait. They've got a lot of other excitement in their lives right now with Thanksgiving and Christmas right around the corner and then moving in January.


----------

